# German Shorthair Pups available



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I was able to succesfully breed my 7 yr old male GSP Bronco with a friends Female GSP. A litter of 5 pups were whelped on January 4th. I agreed to put up a post on my friends behalf. There are 3 females and 2 males. I beleive he is asking $350 for the females and $300 for the males. The Sire (Bronco) has been an excellent bird dog and family pet for me. Bronco is wonderful with children and has the best personality and demeanor. More importantly he is a bird finding fool!! The Dam has not been hunted as of yet. My friend is kind of lame and wont ever stop fishing to take her hunting. She is two years old but comes from good stock as I am told. The pups have had their tails docked and dew claws removed. They will also have their shots by the time they are ready to go home with you. if you are interested shoot me a PM and I will get you his contact information.
[attachment=0:2oiime0j]Josie and Broncos puppies 1.4.2012 002.jpg[/attachment:2oiime0j]
[attachment=1:2oiime0j]Josie and Broncos puppies 1.4.2012 001.jpg[/attachment:2oiime0j]


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I can vouch that Bronco is a bird finding machine! Hunted with him lots. He just goes all day long. No question about the hunt in that dog.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: German Shorthair Pups available/updated photos*

Here are a few recent photos of the puppies.
this one is my favorite of the litter and is a Male. If I could handle more than 2 dogs I'd be keeping this one.
[attachment=0:1y9um6j3]Josie and Broncos puppies 2.3.2013 001.jpg[/attachment:1y9um6j3]

This is the other male.
[attachment=1:1y9um6j3]Josie and Broncos puppies 2.3.2013 005.jpg[/attachment:1y9um6j3]

This one is a female and the largest puppy of the litter so far.
[attachment=4:1y9um6j3]Josie and Broncos puppies 2.3.2013 002.jpg[/attachment:1y9um6j3]

Another female
[attachment=3:1y9um6j3]Josie and Broncos puppies 2.3.2013 003.jpg[/attachment:1y9um6j3]

Another female
[attachment=2:1y9um6j3]Josie and Broncos puppies 2.3.2013 004.jpg[/attachment:1y9um6j3]


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Good looking litter bro.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

There are 2 females left. both males and one female have been spoken for.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: German Shorthair Pups available (all pups are sold)*

All these pups have been sold.


----------

